# Incorrect Fueling System



## NoodleHouse (May 6, 2011)

Hello,

I just purchased a 2011 bmw 335d for my wife and I'm kind of worry that she might fill the tank with GAS. Question is that can we trust the built in "Incorrect Fueling System" (I live in the USA)? Is it possible that North America Gas pump can be 24mm instead of 21mm (diesel nozzle should be 24mm and gas is 21mm)?

2nd question is that have any one used one of those "Incorrect Fueling" fuel cap in the USA before? 

Thanks

Noodle House


----------



## jdclay (Oct 6, 2010)

From what I can see (when I tested) is that a normal GAS spout will not even fit in the tank filler opening. 

As long as you stick to newer stations (which are pretty much guaranteed to have up-to-date pumps that meet federal regulations for sizes) you'll never have to fear about putting gas in your tank.

Although you might run into stations with diesel fillers that are made for large trucks that have even larger spouts, you should have received an adapter with your car for that slim chance you'll need to use it.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

jdclay said:


> From what I can see (when I tested) is that a normal GAS spout will not even fit in the tank filler opening.
> 
> As long as you stick to newer stations (which are pretty much guaranteed to have up-to-date pumps that meet federal regulations for sizes) you'll never have to fear about putting gas in your tank.
> 
> Although you might run into stations with diesel fillers that are made for large trucks that have even larger spouts, you should have received an adapter with your car for that slim chance you'll need to use it.


The gas nozzle did not go in just a little bit? I'd thought since the restrictor is within the fill neck that the gas nozzle would go in some. I have yet to get a diesel nozzle that goes in more than a little bit. Always wondered why that is.


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

NoodleHouse said:


> ....Is it possible that North America Gas pump can be 24mm instead of 21mm (diesel nozzle should be 24mm and gas is 21mm)?...


Yes, fuel stations (or the fuels) are not regulated very well, requirements are not enforced as well. I had encounter one station with the 21mm nozzle attached to diesel pump at the truck stop :dunno: and would not be surprised other way around.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I once encountered a station that had the gas nozzles with vapor extraction on the diesel pumps. I was in my truck and it was a royal pain to get them to function. A couple months later they put the correct nozzles on.


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

tlak77 said:


> Yes, fuel stations (or the fuels) are not regulated very well, requirements are not enforced as well.


I might be wrong, since most of the relevant regulations are State level, but I believe the nozzle size for diesel pumps is an industry "standard," not a legal requirement. I believe the nozzle sizes for leaded and unleaded gasoline are a federal legal requirement, due to federal emissions laws made during the introduction of catalytic converters.


----------



## AZDrPhil (Mar 22, 2011)

When it comes time to refuel, go to the station together and show her how to determine which pump(s) have diesel. Explain that the car cannot, under any circumstances, use anything else. If the pump isn't clearly labeled, go to a different one. Anyone can figure it out, woman or man.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

NoodleHouse said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just purchased a 2011 bmw 335d for my wife and I'm kind of worry that she might fill the tank with GAS. Question is that can we trust the built in "Incorrect Fueling System" (I live in the USA)? Is it possible that North America Gas pump can be 24mm instead of 21mm (diesel nozzle should be 24mm and gas is 21mm)?
> 
> ...


No it's not possible for gas to have 24mm. Trust the misfueling system and worry about other things.:thumbup:


----------



## PSEE (Jan 3, 2011)

*re: you should have received an adapter with your car*

really?

I have a CPO - where will I find it?

Thx!

:thumbup:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

PSEE said:


> really?
> 
> I have a CPO - where will I find it?
> 
> ...


Mine was in the glove box. The thing looks like it would just cause a big mess when using it.


----------



## GB (Apr 3, 2002)

Snipe656 said:


> Mine was in the glove box. The thing looks like it would just cause a big mess when using it.


Mine was (is) in the left side tray in the trunk at delivery. Unless I was at zero miles to empty with no other fueling alternatives I don't think I'd mess with it either.

Graham


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I can't remember if some disposeable gloves come with the adapter but if not then I'd put some in there if you ever thought you are going to use it.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

BMWTurboDzl said:


> No it's not possible for gas to have 24mm. Trust the misfueling system and worry about other things.:thumbup:


I recently attempted to fill up at a truck stop that had separate car and truck diesel pumps. The car diesel pumps were using gas nozzles instead of the diesel nozzles (guess how I found out...). I pointed out the mix-up to the station manager and they swore up and down that they were using the right nozzles. It wasn't worth the aggravation to try to use the funnel adapter and I went to another station about 2 miles away from the truck stop that had the correct nozzles installed.

But to answer the OPs question, there is a restriction device in the filler neck that in the absence of a persistent attempt to bypass (using the funnel adapter), will make it very hard to mis-fuel the car.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Snipe656 said:


> I can't remember if some disposeable gloves come with the adapter but if not then I'd put some in there if you ever thought you are going to use it.


None were included with the adapter that shipped with my car.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

Hey, some ireasonably ntelligent person--- Is this really a problem? Inquiring minds want to know. (Maybe some day I'll want to buy a diesel.) My 1999 528 gets sgreat mileage, but it won't last forever.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

It is not an issue at all. Just an over engineered fill neck.


----------



## GB (Apr 3, 2002)

Snipe656 said:


> It is not an issue at all. Just an over engineered fill neck.


Agreed...I think the fact that there are lengthly discussions about a nozzle adapter and then like are a sign that the important parts of the car are very well sorted and reliable. I'm generally very critical of newer BMW's but I have to dig pretty deep to find much to criticize about my 'd'.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

GB said:


> Agreed...I think the fact that there are lengthly discussions about a nozzle adapter and then like are a sign that the important parts of the car are very well sorted and reliable. I'm generally very critical of newer BMW's but *I have to dig pretty deep to find much to criticize about my 'd'*.


Out of curiosity, what would you criticize about your d? Compared to my ex-E93, it is a night-and-day difference. My d is the most bullet-proof BMW I have owned to date (2 others B4 the d).


----------



## GB (Apr 3, 2002)

anE934fun said:


> Out of curiosity, what would you criticize about your d? Compared to my ex-E93, it is a night-and-day difference. My d is the most bullet-proof BMW I have owned to date (2 others B4 the d).


It's a short list in terms of criticisms, especially compared to my E46:

1) Rattles. This seems to be a car-by-car issue but mine has them. Hopefully they'll be noticeable to the SA at the next scheduled service. 
2) Standard audio system in most 2010 models is horrendous. A $500 upgrade from BSW takes care of most of those problems but shouldn't have been necessary in a $50k+ car. 
3) 6th gear could be a bit taller to provide even better hwy fuel economy. And a start/stop feature would help with city fuel economy. 
4) Nav is below-par in functionality and operation compared to a Garmin.

Overall I think it's a great car and provides a unique combination of performance and economy that's unavailable in the US from any other manufacturer. :thumbup:

-Graham


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

My car has had it's rattles as well. Specifically the grill in the center of the dash and the controls in the headliner. Both seem to be gone now or mostly gone I should say. They added some padding under the grill, so basically rigged that one. The controls in the headliner ended falling down some, so they replaced the entire unit.


----------

